# Mail ne relève plus mon courrier



## loustic (10 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour

Depuis le 09/12 mail ne relève plus le courrier
du premier de mes comptes alors qu'il relève
bien celui du deuxième.
Les messages sont bien sur le serveur Wanadoo
Mail ne veut pas les rapatrier.
Je ne suis pas bidouilleur.
Je me suis contenté de remettre le mdp du compte.
Rien. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce genre de pb ?
Merci


----------



## r e m y (10 Décembre 2004)

Peut-être le compte est-il en position "déconnecté"
Fait un control-clic (ou clic droit si tu as une souris à 2 boutons) sur le compte en question et sélectionne "Connecter ce compte"


----------



## jhk (10 Décembre 2004)

Obtiens-tu un message d'erreur lors de tes tentatives de relevées ?
Ton compte apparaît-il en gris dans Mail ?
As-tu changé qqch dans la configuration de tes comptes ?


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être le compte est-il en position "déconnecté"
> Fait un control-clic (ou clic droit si tu as une souris à 2 boutons) sur le compte en question et sélectionne "Connecter ce compte"


Youpi Rémy.
MERCI

C'était bien déconnecté mais dans l'Aide Mail je n'avais
rien trouvé d'utile (mal vu ?).

L'origine de la déconnexion ?
L'Assistance Wanadoo ADSL signale tranquillement :
Le 09/12 de 18h42 à 20h12 vous avez pu rencontrer
des difficultés de messagerie...
Bon à savoir et je leur ai envoyé quand même
une lettre d'engueulade.

Merci aussi à JHK


----------



## r e m y (10 Décembre 2004)

Le compte se déconnecte lorsqu'il y a un pb de liaison qui rend ce compte indisponible.

Par exemple si tu lances mail alors que tu n'es pas connecté à Internet


----------

